# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map an Inn!

## Counlin

So, here is another idea, I don't know if anyone else has given something like that, but here you go:

The title almost explains the idea itself. The challenge would be to map some sort of inn, it could be since the old inns/taverns from the medieval era, to a Mos Eisley, all trough the old west inns, and the today's hotels.

I hope you like

----------


## Mark Oliva

????

If you look through the _Finished Maps_ forum, you'll find more sets of inn floor plans than you'll know what to do with.  Our group alone has posted more than a dozen of them.

----------


## Counlin

Still, it could be the theme for a challenge, I was actually thinking more of a Lite Challenge.

It's just an idea anyway, if none liked just don't use it.

PS: Oh, I just realize I forgot to make a poll -.-'

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

If I remember correctly, we did one about a inn/tavern on a hill, or something like that. So it has been done before.

----------

